# passender RAM



## c_anfänger (21. April 2007)

Also, ich wollte mehr Arbeitsspeicher in meinem PC haben. 
Auf verschiedenen Seiten habe ich gelesen, dass für meinen Prozessor (AMD Athlon64 3200+  2000 Mhz) ein 400 RAM passt, das habe ich auch gekauft, eingebaut und mein Komputer wollte damit nicht starten. 
Meine Frage ist, ob ich etwas sonst, außer dieser 400 beachten soll und ob ich wirklich so einen RAM für meinen Prozessor brauche. 
Auf dem RAM, das in meinem PC eingebaut ist, steht folgendes: PC3200U-30331-Z 
Und auf dem, das ich gekauft habe, das:                                    PC3200U-30331-E0

Ich danke für eure Antwort im Voraus.


----------



## soyo (21. April 2007)

Das hängt nicht nur vom Prozessor ab, sondernd hauptsächlich vom Mainboard. Bei PC-3200 wird es wohl DDR-RAM sein. Diesen hast du auch anscheinend gekauft. 

Gibt denn der Speaker einen Piep-Ton von sich?

Wenn du dir sicher bist das du den RAM-Modul richtig installiert hast und auch alle Speicherbänke ausprobiert hast, wird das Modul wohl defekt sein. Funktioniert denn das andere?


----------



## c_anfänger (21. April 2007)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort
Also ich habe alle Speicherbänke ausprobiert und ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass ich das richtig gemacht habe. Leider weiß ich nicht, was ich für einen Motherboard habe, Everest erkennt den irgendwie nicht.
Einen piep Ton gibt es, allerdings keinen normalen, sondern es wiederholt sich und ist länger, als es sein sollte.
Und ich schreibe hier nochmal, falls ihr das braucht, was auf meinem und was auf dem gekauten Arbeitsspeicher steht

meins: 
PC3200U-30331-Z 
M368L3223FTN - CCC 
256MB DDR PC3200 CL3 

gekauftes: 
PC3200U-30331-E0 
M368L6423HUN - CCC 
512MB DDR PC3200 CL3


----------



## soyo (21. April 2007)

Das Modul sollte so kompatibel sein. Dein PC fährt aber noch normal hoch mit dem alten RAM-Modul? Und mit beiden bootet er nicht? Wie sieht es aus wenn du nur den 512er installierst

Wenn das alles nix bringt scheint das Modul wirklich einfach defekt zu sein, das passiert bei Arbeitsspeicher leider recht häufig. Um sicher zu gehen würde ich den RAM noch in einem anderen System testen, wenn sich der gleiche Fehler reproduzieren lässt einfach umtauschen.


----------



## chmee (22. April 2007)

Vielleicht auch noch andere RAM-Slots testen. Könnte ja sein, dass zufälligerweise das Mainboard versucht, die beiden RAMs Dualchannel-interleaved zu "fahren". Also einzeln testen, fährt hoch ? Super ! Beide gemeinsam in versch. Slots testen.

mfg chmee


----------



## c_anfänger (23. April 2007)

Ich bin mit dem Rechner zu dem Typen gefahren und habe gleich bei ihm verschiedene RAMs getestet, einen haben wir gefunden, mit dem mein PC hochfahren konnte, aber nur wenn dieser RAM allein im Motherboard steckte, wenn man auch meine mit reingesteckt hat, fuhr der Computer nicht hoch, hab bei ihm aber den gleichen RAM bestellt, wie bei mir, das Problem ist jetzt erledigt.
Danke allen für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. April 2007)

das ist auch ne Möglichkeit.. nicht elegant dafür aber riskant xD


----------

